# ORAN | Projects & Construction



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Tours des Galets*






































*By haussman, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hélios*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Space Research Centre*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Cité du Millénium*







































*Second Phase*






























*By camelios82, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*UNO Shopping Center | Proposed*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Les terrasses d'Oran*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Oran Chamber of Commerce - Réhabilitation
*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New airport terminal*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sidi M'hamed Dream Park - Prep*

on the right of the picture





















*By haussman, SSC Algeria*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lot and lot of amazing and beutiful projects!!


----------



## JiJeLiAnBoY (Feb 24, 2009)

I had no idea "Cité du Millenium" was under construction. It looks like it's going fast.


----------



## JiJeLiAnBoY (Feb 24, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> *La Princesse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't mad about that project but if it really looks like this by night ... lol Love it finally


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ ça va etre bien 



el palmesano said:


> lot and lot of amazing and beutiful projects!!


With the new development plan of Oran, the city have benefited many new projects (tv tower, aquarium, opera ...)


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Mediterranean Garden - App*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Mediterranium (Aquarium) - App*


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Hotel La Méditerranée | 15 fl | U/C*




































http://www.archiben.com/hotelvillage/mediterrane4.html



zsidane said:


> Modérateur, merci de changer le titre et enlever "under construction". La preuve en image que les travaux ne sont la que pour l'acces au "Business Center" proprieté de SIH


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Restoration Program of the buildings of downtown | U/C *



Zach89 said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

* Résidence Blue Wave | 28 fl x 2 | Project*










http://www.benabed-promotion.com/



haussman said:


>


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Les terrasses d'Oran


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Residential buildings



*By aramischou2013, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sherazade Tower | 47 fl |allowed to build 





































By b2ooo


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Résidence Hélios

























































https://www.facebook.com/HeliosPromotion


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Titans Park



















http://wilayaoran.org/31/index.php?...d=149:modernisation-de-la-ville-doran&lang=fr


----------



## eliamine (Aug 11, 2013)

pourquoi les maquettes sont toujours plus belles que les reels projets


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*ORAN | Lala Zaza Residence | Under Construction.*









By aghiles11.









By algerino31.









By bledi.


















By camelios82.

All pictuers were taken from SSC Algeria.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*ORAN | Four Points Hotel by Sheraton | Under Construction.*

Renders:


















By Zack89.


By algerino31.









By camelios82.


Amar Josué Mebrouk https://www.facebook.com/amar.mebrouk



























https://picasaweb.google.com/110135793961734981398









https://picasaweb.google.com/110135793961734981398

All pictures were taken from SSC Algeria.


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Algerian_nour (Jun 30, 2014)

:dance:


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

* Four Points Hotel by Sheraton | Completed*





































Source: Fabrispartners.it


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Residential Towers | Cherif Athman Promotion | 24 fl + 28 fl | Under Construction*
(more renders here)









Source








Source


Pictures: Tardiz27


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Les Falaises | Completed*



















Source: Tardiz67


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Les Galets Towers | 30 fl + 25 fl + 21 fl | Under Construction*
_Residential - Commercial - Offices_
The RDC+19 Tower is actually under construction.

*Renders*









Source









Source

_________

23 December 2015









Source: Tardiz67


Source: Tardiz67









Source: Algeriaholic


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ahlem Tower | 28 fl | Under Construction*





























Source: Aramischou2013

_____________________










Source: Aramischou2013


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Abdelhamid Ben Badis Islamic Cultural Center | Completed*









Source: Tardiz67

________________________
























































Source: http://ciftyildiz.com.tr

________________________





























Source: Citronate 

________________________


----------



## alban20 (Jan 4, 2016)

nice


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Residential Towers | Cherif Athman Promotion | 24 fl + 28 fl | Under Construction*



















By Chardonneret 24/03


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Belazzoug Towers & Shopping Center | Under Construction*


















By Camelios82 23/03 









By chardonneret 24/03


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*La Princesse | Residential | 21 fl | Under Construction*









cityscapes.ma



















By Chardonneret 24/03/2016


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Résidence Oran Tower | 28 fl | Under Construction*









By Algerino31









By Algerino31


_________










By Chardonneret 24/03

Older picture showing the space between residence Oran and one of the Bahia Center towers









by Chardonneret


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Résidence Oran Tower
29 fl*



































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1552180&page=25


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Galaxie Tower
30 ft*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967251&page=3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cité du Millenium
Residential*





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1275483&page=4


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Residential
16 fl x 2*














































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482840&page=6


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Odéon Tower
28 fl | 106 m*
































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1883018&page=11


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Abraj El Bahia
Hotel & Mall*





















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916877&page=2


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice job Abdeka, this thread needed update.


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Belazzoug Towers & Shopping Center | Under Construction*




























*Source: Lotfi31 from SSC Algeria*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Millenium Square*

Residential


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Papillon Residence - Real El Akaria Promotion*

Residential

 












http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965832


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Pyramide Residence*

Residential
12 fl






























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2042998


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Rayan Residence*

Residential





















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2065501


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Hadj Fatima Residence*

Residential




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2065939


----------

